# Thick, sticky, opaque substance by penis



## ssynny (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a little 1 year old hedgehog named Dexter. Today I noticed a substance by his penis. I cleaned it up, but it was white, smelly, and gooey. I've never seen him pleasure himself before, so I'm wondering if this is a sign of an injection. 

His skin also looks a bit dry/flakey, but I know he doesn't have mites. Not sure what it is.

Lastly, does anyone have tips for clipping his back nails? He's been especially stubborn about them.

Thanks in advance!
-Mel


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

It's a 99% chance it's semen. Veryy common in boys to have boy time. Some do it in the privacy of their igloo/hut but some will do it anywhere, even in your hand.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What kind of smell was it? Did it smell like an infection? Semen doesn't really have a smell.


----------



## ssynny (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for responding! I'm not really sure how to describe the smell. Maybe slightly sweet or a little like dough?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The doughy smell makes me think yeast infection. You might want to get him checked out.


----------

